# Firmware: Canon EOS 80D v1.0.3



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 6, 2019)

> Canon has released firmware version 1.0.3 for the EOS 80D.
> *Firmware Version 1.0.3 incorporates the following improvement and fix:*
> 
> Corrects a PTP communications vulnerability.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## victorshikhman (Aug 6, 2019)

Whoever wants to hack my 80D remotely... I won't be installing this patch. Your move.


----------



## mrproxy (Aug 7, 2019)

Ohh boy ohhh boy - new firmware soft!!! Best day in my life is when I install new software update to my Canon camera!!!!! Nothing can compete to this feeling!!

New features, new possibilities, new staff, fixed bugs, improved performance, improved user experience. I hope I will get all of that!
I hope with this version they still remain Crop in 4K. I like that so much!


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 7, 2019)

Wow, new staff! How do you feed them? Are they just replacements for the original staff that starved to death? What do they do, clean the sensor and mirror?


----------



## magarity (Aug 7, 2019)

victorshikhman said:


> Whoever wants to hack my 80D remotely... I won't be installing this patch. Your move.


While all very witty, this is a real potential problem that is good to have fixed for some people. Canon's Hong Kong local site has a longer explanation: https://hk.canon/en/support/security-advisory-ptp-communication-and-firmware-functions/notice
Notice that if one has an 80D connected live to a smartphone / tablet / laptop and trying to beam out pictures of protests, etc, then state security has the resources to pull off this kind of hack and see what one is recording. Same for similar places around the globe. So yeah, good patch.


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Aug 9, 2019)

magarity said:


> While all very witty, this is a real potential problem that is good to have fixed for some people. Canon's Hong Kong local site has a longer explanation: https://hk.canon/en/support/security-advisory-ptp-communication-and-firmware-functions/notice
> Notice that if one has an 80D connected live to a smartphone / tablet / laptop and trying to beam out pictures of protests, etc, then state security has the resources to pull off this kind of hack and see what one is recording. Same for similar places around the globe. So yeah, good patch.


Still an utter fringe nano scale problem. Rather had a small functionality update upgrade.


----------

